# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  صلح قطعة hwk بدون لحام او كابلات عن طريق HWK-DONGLE

## hassan riach

*
HWK-DONGLE* * الدونجل الجديد ايضا مقدم من شركة جي بي جي* * وهو الحل لعلاج مشاكل الهارد ويير كي الخاصه بالتورنيدو* * فقط قم بتوصيل القطعه بالدونجل وشغل البرنامج لتحل اى مشكله*  * ي* *عالج مشكلة رسالة ERRORE 45* * يعالج رسالة HWK NOT CONNECTED* * يعالج القطعه الميته* *صورة الدونجل * *   * *
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
وهذا ايضا فيديويوضح نجاح العملية عن طريق دونجل ال gpg 
[YOUTUBE]JadtUCrCAXY&feature=youtu.be&list=U[/YOUTUBE]    تعريف كابل ال c117 لتتم عملية تعريف دونجل gpg فى المرفقات *

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## yassin55

مشكور حبيبنا على المجهود

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك

----------


## nadir/159

```
بارك الله فيك 

```

----------


## jmexeur

machkouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

جزيت خيرا يابوب موضوع رائع +++

----------


## amer

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك

----------


## امير محمد

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## hamza2006

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## lonelyy

بارك الله فيك

----------


## errachid

بارك الله فيك

----------


## المتحده

thank you for you

----------


## المتحده

thank you

----------


## المتحده

thank you yy

----------


## المتحده

thank yuokn

----------


## تامرعزب

الله ينور عليك

----------


## bil34

بارك الله فيك

----------


## gsm_bouali

شكرا لك 
جازاك الله كل خيرا

----------


## رضوان ابراهيم

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## miloud76

مشكور جدا ياغالي

----------


## saidani222

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج

----------


## saidani222

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج

----------


## tbenmila

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## SOUGRI

مشكور حبيبنا على المجهود

----------


## تامرعزب

تسلم الايااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى

----------


## emadnokia

بارك الله فيك

----------


## varinjeanmarie

Cher ami je ne vois pas la photo du dongle qui accompagne votre explication

----------


## hameed atiah

بارك الله بيك

----------


## النديم

thankyou verymuch

----------

